# Grinding Pine



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

*Hi ALL, it's been a spell. I've been real busy at the mill sawing SYP for a long time now. Heres a few pix as proof.*


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

those are some beautiful pics of your hard work. I love seeing these posts. Thanks for taking the time. What are thsoe timbers going to be used for (or were they then cut into boards later)?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Some great looking wood.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh DROOL Oh DROOL…


----------



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

*Yeah HokieMojo, I saw the cants into lumber. When I get logs, I saw them into cants and store them untill I have all the logs square. Then I start making lumber. This is some of the clearest SYP I've ever seen, real pretty lumber.*


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll bet you'll get more for them if they are as clear as you say they are….............Been a long time since I saw any clear SYP.


----------



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

*hey CM, there is alot of it that is 100% clear, not a knot to be seen.*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

What is SYP? Certainly not SYPress :~))


----------



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

SYP= Southern Yellow Pine


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 29, 2009)

Good looking Cants!!!! I love your band saw and good job on your stickering! How are sales going?


----------



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

*Hi 60Grit, Sales seem to be up a little lately. I think the hard times are bringing customers my way. I am cheaper and the product is better than what you buy at the box stores. Thanks for the kind words. I would love to be able to run my mill full time and if it keeps on like it is I'll have too.*


----------



## JimmieCajun (Apr 12, 2009)

I would like to get started milling, part time as a hobby and sell enough to pay the cost of the equipment but I am not sure where to find buyers for the raw lumber. I live in the Houston, Tx area. Any ideas where I should start looking.


----------



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

*Hey JimmieCajun, I bought my mill as a hobby. It didn't take too long untill people found me. I made it EZ'r for them and put up a sign about a year after building the millbuilding. I still have a fulltime job but I think if I really worked it, I could make a living with it. I would advise that you save your money untill you have enough for a Hydraulic rig if you plan on making a living with it. A manual mill will kill you to work hard enough to make a living at it. I don't sell alot of lumber. I mainly mill other peoples logs. If I get a nice hardwood log I'll mill it and put it on craigslist. My mill has payed for it self and all my other equipment. Then I bought me a toy LOL.*


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Nice toy.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

wow serious tools and great wood


----------



## rosewood (Apr 2, 2009)

wow, you have very great tools,
i wish i have ones likes that,
must be cost a fortune,

Rosewood,


----------

